# cdrom not read my disc



## willishpoejr (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,
I'm having a problem with my cd rom not reading a blank disc or a disc that has something on it. Everytime I try to put in a disc rather it's blank or not it keeps giving the message to enter a blank cd/dvd into drive E:.
Is there a way to fix this problem? If so please inform me on how.
Thank You Very much,
Willis H. Poe Jr


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: cd rom not reading disc*

It sounds like a program you are using is causing the problem. Could you please post a screenshot of your Programs and Features window?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems#


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

It sounds like a program you are using is causing the problem. Could you please post a screenshot of your Programs and Features window?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try dai's suggestion. If no joy, uninstall the drive in Device manager and Windows will reinstall on reboot. It is also a possibility the drive is failing.


----------



## SimpleScotty (May 24, 2010)

I'm having this same problem but regardless of which computer I try to view the contents of the disc on it still appears blank. It's a disc w/some photos on it. It always turns up blank. And I've tried on several computers. It could be the format. It's burned onto a DVD-R. It works when I put it into a DVD playing device (PS, for example).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the disk finalised


----------



## willishpoejr (Jun 18, 2010)

i'mhaving trouble locating my original post but heres the screen shot that was requested

heres the other two screen shots to go along with the two i just posted

ok i ran the dianostics as requested and these are the results i got.......
that being said its still not working is there anything else i can try?

CD/DVD Reading and Writing Publisher details 

Issues found 
Media in CD/DVD drive is not readable (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)Media in CD/DVD drive is not readable (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)
The drive is empty or the media format is not supported Not fixed 
Insert readable media Succeeded 

Issues checked 
Class filter drivers are corruptClass filter drivers are corrupt
One or more class-specific filter drivers are missing/corrupt Checked 
Device filter drivers are corrupt (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)Device filter drivers are corrupt (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)
One or more device-specific filter drivers are missing/corrupt Checked 
Device is not working properly (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)Device is not working properly (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)
This device is experiencing a problem that is preventing it from working properly Checked 
Drive is disabled (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)Drive is disabled (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device)
The CD/DVD drive have been disabled in Device Manager Checked 
Drive is not assigned a drive letterDrive is not assigned a drive letter
The CD/DVD drive is not accessible via an assigned drive letter Checked 

Issues found Detection details 

6 Media in CD/DVD drive is not readable (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device) Not fixed 

The drive is empty or the media format is not supported 
Insert readable media Succeeded 

Insert a readable CD or DVD into the selected CD/DVD drive 


Issues checked Detection details 

6 Class filter drivers are corrupt Checked 

One or more class-specific filter drivers are missing/corrupt 
Repair class filter drivers Not Run 

Remove missing/corrupt class filter driver references 

6 Device filter drivers are corrupt (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device) Checked 

One or more device-specific filter drivers are missing/corrupt 
Uninstall device Not Run 

Uninstall the problem device 

6 Device is not working properly (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device) Checked 

This device is experiencing a problem that is preventing it from working properly 
Rescan devices Not Run 

Check for changes in available devices 
Uninstall device Not Run 

Assign drive letters to all drives that do not have drive letter 

6 Drive is disabled (TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652L ATA Device) Checked 

The CD/DVD drive have been disabled in Device Manager 
Enable the device Not Run 

The device must be enabled before it can be used 

6 Drive is not assigned a drive letter Checked 

The CD/DVD drive is not accessible via an assigned drive letter 
Assign drive letter Not Run 

Assign drive letters to all drives that do not have drive letter 


Detection details 

Collection information 
Computer Name: BILLY-PC 
Windows Version: 6.0 
Architecture: x86 
Time: 6/25/2010 12:44:59 AM 

Publisher details


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall the drive in the device manager and reboot,not disable it


----------



## willishpoejr (Jun 18, 2010)

hello again i did try to remove the drive as suggested but it still doesnt work is there anything else that might be useful


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you see the drive listed correctly in the bios


----------



## willishpoejr (Jun 18, 2010)

dai said:


> can you see the drive listed correctly in the bios


ok i seen it in bios and this is the information i also seen
_________________________________________________________________

first channel device 0 [tsstcorpcr/dvd]
_________________________________________________________________
i also seen this information when i highlighted it and hit enter
_________________________________________________________________
capacity 0
head 0
precomp 0
landing zone 0
sector 0
smart support not supported
transfers mode udma 2
_________________________________________________________________
if you need anymore information please let me know


----------

